# What are the most liberal cities in the world?



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

what do you think are the most liberal cities in the world? 

considering many facts like nightlife, lgbt community, entertainment, drug policies, open minded society, social issues, diversity, tolerance toward minority groups...

i can think of:
Amsterdam, London, Copenhagen, Las Vegas, Barcelona, Berlin, Tel Aviv, San Francisco, Toronto, Stockholm and Sydney


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Paris and Montreal are definately in there.


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

zürich, vancouver


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

javi itzhak said:


> (...) and Sydney


Hellospank_25 might have something to say about that... 

Though Sydney is far from being one of the most liberal cities in the world imo.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Definitely not Sydney - it's quite conservative in a lot of respects in my opinion despite the popularisation of the Mardi Gras. Londoners are also fairly conservative as a group too. The acceptance of LGBT communities in a city doesn't mean that all inhabitants are progressive by any means. 

In my opinion I'd say these cities are "liberal"

Amsterdam - obviously
Berlin - most of Berlin is very liberal though there are distinct bastions of conservatism (such as the plattenbau estates of the east like Marzahn). 
Copenhagen - The Danes are a pretty laid back bunch of people.
Stockholm - Swedes, yep, generally very liberal.
Oslo - Generally liberal I'd say. 
Zürich - Very liberal drug policies, was highly progressive during the needle park clearance. 
San Fran - Always had a good reputation for being liberal.


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

in SEA...
Bangkok
Manila


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I would agree on Montreal for being one of most liberal cities.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Amsterdam
Toronto and Montreal
San Fran
Berlin
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Barcelona
Ibiza
Buenos Aires


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

great thread idea !!

if liberal is defined as... people being free to live the way they want, as long as they aren't hurting others, without constraints from laws or social pressure...

i would say...

toronto 
montreal 
vancouver - 3 largest cities in canada, a socially liberal country

san francisco - birthplace of influential social movements
new york - same as above

amsterdam - probably the most liberal in the world
berlin
london
copenhagen - maybe less so for allowing immigrants to maintain their culture?
stockholm - same as above

bangkok - maybe less so for drug policy?


----------



## Euroboyy (Oct 24, 2008)

Amsterdam, Berlin, Prague, Barcelona


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

I find germans to be very socially conservative below the surface. Their rich behave like it was the 1920s. In a lot of places it would just not be socially acceptable to do that. I don't disagree Berlin for example is a very liberal place but the 'conservative' forces there are big. I don't think this can be put onto one scale as it is extremely multidimensional problem. I would be interested to see the rich of high gini countries like Brazil for example.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

IMO, I wouldn't consider any city in the US to be socially liberal. US and most of the people are socially conservative, and will remain like that for a long time.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ i don't think that's true. the thing about the US is that there is an enormous range in attitudes depending on where you are. i would say only a slight majority are socially conservative, it's just that they're louder and more likely to vote than other people. 

these people also seem to think that you can make up for ignorance by being extra loud and aggressive, which is why they command so much more attention than their liberal counterparts.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Really? I tend to find the liberals to be by far the loudest in the States.

Non stop bitching, it's the same with the hippies in Canada.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kensingtonian said:


> copenhagen - maybe less so for allowing immigrants to maintain their culture?


What do you base that on? :?


Anyway places such as Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Stockholm and Berlin are good picks and are differnetly all in the top..


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Amsterdam, Berlin, Montreal, Paris, Toronto, Vancouver.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

FREKI said:


> What do you base that on? :?
> ..


stereotypes of monocultural countries in europe. feel free to prove me wrong. i don't actually know, so i ended it with a ?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

BANGKOK


----------



## Arik (Dec 27, 2008)

javi itzhak said:


> what do you think are the most liberal cities in the world?
> 
> considering many facts like nightlife, lgbt community, entertainment, drug policies, open minded society, social issues, diversity, tolerance toward minority groups...
> 
> ...


Tel Aviv, San Francisco, Rio, Las Vegas, maybe some random European city. But TA and SF are probably the two most liberal cities in the world.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Paris mayor is gay and everyone know it... it's simply sad Paris is in France because it makes progress more slow overall... hno:


----------

